# Employment > Freelance Listings >  Art Handler/Preparator - UCI Institute and Museum of California Art

## mterzano

https://careerspub.universityofcalifornia.edu/psp/uci/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_APP_SCHJOB.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST&Job  OpeningId=39016&PostingSeq=1&SiteId=3&languageCd=E  NG&FOCUS=Applicant
*
Job Opening ID:* 39016
*Reports To:* Assistant Director
*Working Title:*Art Handler/Preparator
*Department:* Museums
*Bargaining Unit:* TX
*FLSA:* Non-Exempt
*Payroll Job Code:* 009632
*Job Location:* UCI Campus- Irvine
*Percent of Time:* 25%
*Work Schedule:* Varies
*Employee Class:* Limited

*Position Summary:*

With the acquisition of The Irvine Museum Collection in 2016 and the addition of The Buck Collection in 2017, the University of California, Irvine has become home to a significant collection of California art. To bring these collections together, the University founded the UCI Institute and Museum of California Art (IMCA) in 2018, with plans to construct a new museum facility on campus within the next few years. The museum will serve as an epicenter for California art and artists and engage diverse publics through innovative exhibitions and programs. The research institute will support collection research and advance interdisciplinary scholarship and learning opportunities for UCI students, faculty and visiting scholars and researchers. Through a robust offering of exhibitions and publications, research, seminars and conferences, lectures and artist talks, tours, and educational outreach, IMCA strives to expand our understanding of Californias artistic past and present, its distinctive social and cultural framework, and its contribution to shaping and challenging the art historical canon.

The Langson IMCA Preparator is a hands-on, detail-oriented technician, who assumes the responsibility for preparation and installation of the Museum's exhibitions and other art handling projects. Under the direction of the Assistant Director, Exhibitions and Facilities Management, the Preparator is responsible for museum-quality art handling related to installation and de-installation, including receiving, packing and unpacking, handling, and displaying fine art objects; executing the fabrication of exhibition pedestals, mounts, temporary walls, and other display designs; assuring a safe and healthy work environment through knowledge of best practices. The Preparator is a key team member for the Museum's ambitious schedule of exhibitions and collection use.

*Compensation Range:*

$23.58 hourly

----------

